# Short term rental in and around Lisbon



## prisky (Jan 5, 2009)

We are heading to Portugal in March 2012 and will stay 1 to 3 months. We are undecided at this stage. 

I've been looking around and haven't been able to locate any web sites which show short term rentals.

I found casa.sapo.pt but most of the listings are long term. We want to live somewhere within 1 hours travel from Lisbon. We are flexible with the area.

Are there any other web sites with short term rentals which aren't a rip off?
I am also interested in house sitting. Does anyone need a house carer for a couple of months from March? 

Let me know, any tips will be very much appreciated.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

there are a few websites offering short term rental, keep searching the web and you will find them.


----------



## prisky (Jan 5, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> there are a few websites offering short term rental, keep searching the web and you will find them.


Thanks but that wasn't a very helpful response. I posted here as I struggled to find good sites. There are lots of sites aimed at the British at extortionate prices. Anyway... for those looking for help. I have found:

*Casa.Sapo.pt* - Portal Nacional de Imobiliário
*OLX.pt* search for Casa - Apartamento para aluguer Portugal

I hope you speak Portuguese as these sites are in Portuguese. If anyone comes across another site please PM or reply to this post. Thanks


----------

